# Latest Piece



## jason8217 (Mar 4, 2013)

This me working with as much wood as I could.
I call it "A Bear with a Past"


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice use of the natural shape of the wood & the branch. I could use a chain saw holder sort of like that... maybe an octopus?


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 15, 2013)

Funny you should say octopus. I have been looking for a large stump with enough roots to do one. I think that it could pretty neat looking.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 15, 2013)

jason8217 said:


> Funny you should say octopus. I have been looking for a large stump with enough roots to do one. I think that it could pretty neat looking.



Hmm, let me look through the wood pile. Your profile says you live in the U.S. I live in Missouri, which is almost in the U.S. Can't be too far... The octopus would hold 8 chain saws, which would be pretty cool.


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 19, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Hmm, let me look through the wood pile. Your profile says you live in the U.S. I live in Missouri, which is almost in the U.S. Can't be too far... The octopus would hold 8 chain saws, which would be pretty cool.



That shounds like fun. I'm in Florida- About a month ago, I could have had a large Camfer stump(would have been perfect). Shoulda-coulda-woulda, right.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 19, 2013)

There will be more opportunities. I'm guessing blow-downs from hurricanes and trees bulldozed over for roads and developments will present a number of opportunities. Keep us posted on your work!


----------

